# Fairfield, california --- looking to rescue a pigeon



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, im looking to rescue a pigeon in need of a home. I have an indoor cage waiting for someone to move in. Since it will be indoors and not with my flock of white homers, it should be one that needs to be indoors for a reason. Weather it be because of a prior injury or illness or birth defect.

My cage is 2'x2'x3' and has 3 levels and a nest in case a lady bird decides to come live with me


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Squeaker, 
Hows your birds doing?


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

pigeon is fun said:


> Hi Squeaker,
> Hows your birds doing?


Hi pigeon! My birds are doing good and bad. We just got our first 2 eggs yesterday  we are pretty excited about that. But my favorite bird "freebird" just passed away from a hawk attack that happened months ago. Me and another member were treating her but she ultimately died of heart failure from a necrotic plug that went directly to her heart. Im pretty crushed about it, but the eggs have seemed to brighten my spirits a bit. She fought like crazy and was getting much better, but one day she went from looking good one minute to dying the next. Now im looking to help another bird who needs an indoor life. I bought a nice new cage for freebird because we were so certain she would make a full recovery, but we were wrong 

Hows your flock doing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You know, I was just thinking..................
Lots of times a racer or somebody with a flock will come on because they have a splayed leg youngster that they don't want to keep. A bird like that would be a great candidate for you, as getting it at a young age, it would be easier to bond with it. More likely to be friendly with you. Raising it would build the trust in you. My house bird has a splayed leg, but can fly and get around and is a great little bird. Also, Scooter needs to be inside, so we aren't keeping in a bird that should be in with others. We wouldn't do that. That seems to come up here a lot. If I were you, I would check the daily posts and wait for something like that. It could take a while, or come up sooner. Just an idea. You could be saving a little ones life.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You know, I was just thinking..................
> Lots of times a racer or somebody with a flock will come on because they have a splayed leg youngster that they don't want to keep. A bird like that would be a great candidate for you, as getting it at a young age, it would be easier to bond with it. More likely to be friendly with you. Raising it would build the trust in you. My house bird has a splayed leg, but can fly and get around and is a great little bird. Also, Scooter needs to be inside, so we aren't keeping in a bird that should be in with others. We wouldn't do that. That seems to come up here a lot. If I were you, I would check the daily posts and wait for something like that. It could take a while, or come up sooner. Just an idea. You could be saving a little ones life.


I thought about a splayed leg one too.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think a splay would be a perfect bird for you -- that's Psyche's situation, except that it's a congenital dysplasia, not a normal splay, so it interferes with flying because her leg catches in her wing. So, she needs truly special accommodations because she can neither fly much nor walk at all (like Jay's bird, she scoots). She's still an incredibly loving, bright little bird, who absolutely thrives on human attention. She'd spend every waking moment on my lap if she had her way -- or out in her little doggy bed next to me. 

Also, any bird that is permanently disabled by an injury, and flightless, would be a good match. 

You can keep an eye on the birds that come into the humane society -- they often get pigeons in, and need to place them.


----------

